# credit card fraud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## sutapa (Nov 9, 2008)

Dear All
I am in a weird situation right now. It has been disclosed that Mr.------------ my colleague had made a large no. of credit cards in various India banks. He made me his reference person in almost all his applications with the banks. 
Now he was missing for last 4 months. Speculation is that he might migrate to Canada. He is having huge credit card bill dues right now near about USD 100000. Bank collection agents are questioning me with various aspects which made my daily life miserable. 
Can you please help me understand that if banks in India can take some action by which they can bring him back to India & recover the dues, or he might escape this charges as he has been migrated to Canada as a permanent resident?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I think you're better off asking the banks in India this question. 

What banks can do and what they actually do are not the same thing..... 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

As Karen suggested, ask one of the banks. Talk to one of the collection agents and ask what their policy is.

Dolly


----------

